# General > AquaTalk >  LFS purchase experience

## Giant

Hi guys,

just thought I shared this with you guys.
Was posted at a car forum
http://forum.vogs.net/viewtopic.php?t=23468

Extracted from the link: 
"BEWARE of Rxxxxxx fish shop at serangoon north.. Recently me and my CO bought a flexible black airstone tube for $2.5 from this shop and thinking we got a good and cheap buy... Went to CO house to install the airstone at her fish tank. Then we went for dinner and when we came back, all the fishes in the tank died!!!! 2 goldfishes and 8 tetras... We did change part of the water and wash the airstone throughly before install it in the tank.. I have been keeping fishes for 20yrs already and i have never had all my fishes died in a single day, be it in TWO hrs!!!! And i did another test, i took the airstone home and try it on two fishes (both tetras) in a smaller tank, this time i use the water in the big tank where the fish is originally kept at... Same thing, both fishes died the next day... ***!!! No wonder, they sell so cheap.. I swear i wont go there ever again to buy anything from there..."

----------


## benny

Oh well... cheap isn't always good. But still, we flock like moths to fire whenever we hear the word 'CHEAP!'

Cheers,

----------


## PeterGwee

Might not be the airstone/tube (which exactly did he buy?)...seems like the water or the stuff he add to wash the airstone.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## Giant

Not sure about that.

But I think I'm also using one of those black flexible longish tube air stone type thingy. Got it from Qianhu, using for over a year now, no problems.

----------


## kemp

> Might not be the airstone/tube (which exactly did he buy?)...seems like the water or the stuff he add to wash the airstone.
> 
> Regards
> Peter Gwee


yes, i agree too. might not be the airstone. Better not jump into conclusion too early. Later kena sue by ppl... :Grin:

----------


## ah^siao

for those black tubes, they have a strip of thing inside to hold it down. the strip is mainly made of lead. some brands uses more lead some lesser. the lead will leak into the water and the fishes will get lead poisoning

----------

